# Remplacer iweb par ????



## Thewaveman (28 Novembre 2012)

Salut,

j'utilise iweb depuis 2012 et mon site commence à être assez complet.

cependant si je souhaite migrer sous lion ou suivant, j'ai l'impression qu'iweb n'est plus compatible.

Je suis pas développer, iweb me va bien dans le concept, juste à mettre en place.

qu'utiliser vous comme outil équivalent à iweb sans devoir connaitre le html et autres langages ?

merci à vous ?


----------



## ergu (28 Novembre 2012)

Je suis sous Mountain Lion et mon site est developpé avec iWeb. Je n'ai noté aucun problème iWeb en passant de Snow à Lion, puis de Lion à ML.


----------



## Thewaveman (25 Mars 2014)

Pour info, je suis passer sous webaccapella depuis juillet 2013.
Je ne regrette rien a cette migration, bien au contraire.
Cette application permet enormement de choses, toujours sans avoir a ecrire de code html.
Aller sur mon site Accueil pour avoir un apercu.



@+


----------



## pftlyon (25 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

 J'ai eu le même souci lors de l'abandon d'iweb par Apple. Je suis passé sur sandvox :

Sandvox: Website creation for Mac, thatâs as easy to use as the Mac
Graduate from iWeb to Sandvox, a great iWeb alternative

Aussi simple à mettre en oeuvre que iWeb. En plus, il inclut un module qui permet de convertir ton ancien site iweb!

Voir mon site web crée au début avec iweb et ensuite avec sandvox dans ma signature!

cordialement,


----------



## CBi (26 Mars 2014)

Mavericks et iWeb = aucun soucis pour tout ce qui n'est pas lié à l'hébergement dans iDisk, qui lui est bel et bien révolu = j'héberge mon petit site sur Dropbox.


----------



## Thewaveman (26 Mars 2014)

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté un nom de domaine et un hebergement comme je fais quelques interventions photos  pour des clients pour lesquels j'heberge les photos pour eux.


@+


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Mars 2014)

Thewaveman a dit:


> Allez sur mon site Accueil pour avoir un aperçu.
> @+



Sans vouloir t'offenser, je trouve que ce n'est pas très esthétique (fond d'écran perturbant, polices trop fantaisie), et pas très ergonomique non plus (dans la navigation).
Ça fait un peu site 1997 :rose:
En tout cas tu as bien fait de répondre à ta question de 2012 :rateau:


----------



## Thewaveman (29 Mars 2014)

Non pas d'offense.
Je suis conscient que le site n'est pas top graphiquement.
Je n'ai pas encore eut le tps de me poser pour revoir l'ensemble.





@+


----------



## Le docteur (31 Mars 2014)

Comme déjà dit, iWeb est tout à fait fonctionnel, même sous Mavericks.
Par contre, je suis passé sous SandVox.
En y réfléchissant bien j'aurais pu continuer à utiliser iWeb et mettre en uvre les mêmes solutions de pages sécurisées (légèrement) que j'ai utilisé avec Sandvox. Mais mon site est plus esthétique maintenant.


----------



## Vladimok (4 Mai 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> Comme déjà dit, iWeb est tout à fait fonctionnel, même sous Mavericks.
> Par contre, je suis passé sous SandVox.
> En y réfléchissant bien j'aurais pu continuer à utiliser iWeb et mettre en uvre les mêmes solutions de pages sécurisées (légèrement) que j'ai utilisé avec Sandvox. Mais mon site est plus esthétique maintenant.



Que penses-tu de Sandvox ?


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2014)

Comme je l'ai dit les derniers thèmes de Behindtherabbit lui ont fait faire un pas de géant pour ce qui est de l'esthétique (le reste était souvent trop daté, inadapté ou bof). On peut faire des sites aussi assez ergonomiques avec le système des boutons de menus hiérarchisés. 
Je n'ai pas grand-chose à leur reprocher, si ce n'est peut-être la complexité de l'injection de code (je n'ai jamais réussi à faire un bête tableau). 

C'est à mon avis bien mieux codé qu'iWeb et plus rapide à l'usage (j'avais honte, avec les sites iWeb). Un petit bug il me semble dans les résumés du blog quand on met trop d'entrées.

Dans l'absolu par rapport à iWeb c'est : 
- plus rapide
- plus ergonomique 
- pas mal de possibilités aussi

J'ai passé plusieurs jours (et nuits) à comparer avec RapidWeaver pour monter un site pas trop difficilement et qui corresponde à mes attentes. C'est SandVox qui a gagné. C'était le plus souple des deux (du moins tel quel sans rajouter trop d'add-on tiers) et celui qui correspondait le mieux à mon usage.


----------



## Thewaveman (4 Mai 2014)

Pour ma par j'utilise webaccapella.
Assez proche d'iweb mais beaucoup libre en terme d'ergonomie.


@+


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (4 Mai 2014)

Je suis sous mavericks et j'ai réussi à installer iWeb depuis un ficher de mise à jour de l'application.
Je précise que je n'ai jamais eu iWeb au paravant.
Ca tourne très bien...


----------



## Vladimok (4 Mai 2014)

Thewaveman a dit:


> Pour ma par j'utilise webaccapella.
> Assez proche d'iweb mais beaucoup libre en terme d'ergonomie.
> 
> 
> @+



Comment incorporer des photos, qui en fonction de tag puissent apparaitre dans differentes pages, sans avoir à dupliquer chaque photo dans chaque page ?

Je n'ai jamais trouvé, ni dans webaccapella, ni dans rapidweaver.


----------



## Thewaveman (5 Mai 2014)

Ola ! C' est trop technique pour moi. 
Je fais une structure tres simple. Pas de tag dans ce sens


@+


----------



## Find3r (24 Mai 2014)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Sans vouloir t'offenser, je trouve que ce n'est pas très esthétique (fond d'écran perturbant, polices trop fantaisie), et pas très ergonomique non plus (dans la navigation).
> Ça fait un peu site 1997 :rose:
> En tout cas tu as bien fait de répondre à ta question de 2012 :rateau:



Salut, je m'invite dans la convo 
En tout cas, même si le design ne s'intègre pas trop trop dans les moeurs de 2014, le site ne produit pas d'erreurs au W3C : http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://www.paroproduction.fr/ Bravo 

Un petit conseil, ajoute des icônes "flat-design" afin de rendre ton site plus minimaliste  (et une typo fine, Helvetica Neue Fin par exemple )


----------

